# AML Flex Track?



## BobA (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Members

  I have been reading the threads on AML track and have a couple of dumb questions. 1) Do 12 pieces/box mean 12 individual rails or 12 complete tracks with ties. What is the difference between the rails of flex track compared to sectional track? 


I plan to add about two hundred feet of track to my outdoor layout. Sectional track can be a challenge having the track go where I want it. In general my curves are at least 8 ft in diameter. Flex track would be an obvious choice. However my limited experience of removing the ties and bending track by hand was a disaster. Obviously I need a rail bender.  Although AML track is cheaper than the aristo sectional track, I am not sure someone inexperienced in bending track would wind up wasting more material than saving money. Any suggestion or comments/advice would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

"_I have been reading the threads on AML track and have a couple of dumb questions. 1) Do 12 pieces/box mean 12 individual rails or 12 complete tracks with ties. What is the difference between the rails of flex track compared to sectional track? 


I plan to add about two hundred feet of track to my outdoor layout. Sectional track can be a challenge having the track go where I want it. In general my curves are at least 8 ft in diameter. Flex track would be an obvious choice. However my limited experience of removing the ties and bending track by hand was a disaster. Obviously I need a rail bender. Although AML track is cheaper than the aristo sectional track, I am not sure someone inexperienced in bending track would wind up wasting more material than saving money. Any suggestion or comments/advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks 
Bob_" 



The 12 pieces they refer to are 12 pieces of track...two rails and ties. When any manufacturer refers to "rail" they mean a single piece of metalic rail thay you will need to hand lay with ties of your choice. Track refers to sectional track that we all know and love. 

With reference to you need for expansion track, the AML track should do what you need. From what I have gathered a railbender will not be necessary with the AML, but you will need a solid roadbed to fix the track in place. I am seroiusly looking at using the AML myself this spring. I am planning on using pressure treated outdoor lumber for roadbed so I will have something structured to fasten the track to, thus maintiaining curvature. Since I haven't had the chance to get my hands on the track yet, I really can't say how well it will maintain curvature if you are useing floating track on a balasted roadbed. 

I know there a few other guys on here who have ordered the stuff, hopefully they'll jump in here shortly.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
I ordered some AML and it should be here this week. Look through the track forums on here maybe as far back as 12/01/07 or on the Laarge Scale forums on track. One member did a good write up on it which included it's minor size difference from A/C, USA,and LGB. This size differance should not be a problem you'll just have to lightly file the inside edge at joints with other makes. Hope this helps 
Dave


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

You may want to increase the size of your font.


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Bob, You can see my review on the AML flex track about 1/2 way down in this post: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/4999/view/topic/Default.aspx 

And yes, please find a way to make your font bigger! 

Scott


----------

